# Intel Rapid Storage Technology Version 10.5.1.1001 WHQL erschienen



## MisterG (13. Juni 2011)

*Neuer Intel Rapid Storage Treiber in Version 10.5.1.1001 erschienen.*

Für Windows Xp/Vista/7 32/64bit und 



> *Intel AHCI Controller*
> *PNP0600.DeviceDesc                         = "Intel AHCI Controller"
> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C1&CC_0106.DeviceDesc    = "Intel(R) ICH7R/DH SATA AHCI Controller"
> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C5&CC_0106.DeviceDesc    = "Intel(R) ICH7M/MDH SATA AHCI Controller"
> ...


Changelog konnte ich leider noch keins finden bzw gibt es noch keins.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Läuft hier bisher problemlos mit einigen WesternDigital Caviar Black und Green und einer Intel Series 320 80Gb SSD als Systemplatte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Download: Klick ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/misc/sata/IRST_V10511001_XPVistaWin7.zip

Grösse ca 10,4Mb als ZIP.

Quelle


----------



## FRfutzi01 (13. Juni 2011)

Ich bin zwar noch nicht dahinter gestiegen, was IRST wirklich bewirkt oder verbessert, aber trotzdem ein Danke von mir.


----------



## Reigenspieler (13. Juni 2011)

Bugs ausgebügelt. Es nervt mich bei Intel auch, dass es für die meisten Sachen kein Changelog gibt. Wenn ich mich die ganze Zeit mit einem Problem herumschlage, kann ich nie sagen ob ich einen Nutzen aus dem Treiber update ziehe.

Edit: Woher hast du das denn? Bei Intel kann ich die Version nirgends finden.
Edit: Ah, da ist ja eine Quelle.


----------



## X Broster (13. Juni 2011)

Habe die Version auch schon vor zwei Tagen auf Asus.com runtergeladen. Weiß jemand warum die stolze 256MB groß ist?


----------



## replax (13. Juni 2011)

ja komisch, dass man die bei Intel nicht findet. ich finde sie auch nicht... sitze noch auf der 8.9 version, hätte eigentlich gerne changelogs, zum gucken was verändert wird.
weiß jemand, obs mir den raid zerhackt, wenn ich den alten deinstalliere und dann den anderen draufpacke?

EDIT: intel dl links:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=20023&lang=deu
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=20072&lang=deu&OSVersion=%0A&DownloadType=

bitte oben einfügen 
EDIT:
das scheinen nur treiber für intel eigene boards zu sein!?


----------



## CarnageDark (13. Juni 2011)

Ist es normal, das beim Asuslink aus dem Startpost ca 250MB geladen werden?


----------



## MisterG (13. Juni 2011)

FRfutzi01 schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar noch nicht dahinter gestiegen, was IRST wirklich bewirkt oder verbessert, aber trotzdem ein Danke von mir.



AHCI-Treiber, wird zb bei Windows 7 automatisch installiert wenn du deine SATA-Ports von IDE auf AHCI umgestellt hast. Alternativ kann man aber auch die Intel-Treiber also RST verwenden.

Vorteile unter Anderem:



> Ist die BIOS-Einstellung _SATA Configuration_ bei Mainboards auf AHCI eingestellt, werden die angeschlossenen Festplatten mit Unterstützung von Native Command Queuing  (NCQ) angesprochen. In Folge werden anstehende Befehle umsortiert, um  sie in der optimalen Reihenfolge auszuführen. Meistens erhöht sich  dadurch der Durchsatz der Festplatte um einige Prozent bei mehreren  parallel arbeitenden Programmen mit vielen verstreuten Zugriffen.


----------



## Master of Time and Space (13. Juni 2011)

der Treiber funktioniert super, meine SSD macht jetzt sogar 711 Punkte im ASS SSD Benchmark


----------



## White Rabbit (13. Juni 2011)

Hab ihn jetzt auch installiert. Fazit bei mir 
Habe vor der Installation den AS-SSD Benchmark und Crystal Disk Benchmark mit meiner OCZ Vertex 2 laufen lassen.
Nach der Installation des neuen Treibers ist zwar die Leserate in beiden Benchmarks um ca. 2-5 MB/s gestiegen die Schreibrate aber dafür um 20-30 MB/s gefallen!!!
Hab beide Tests zweimal laufen lassen und das Ergebnis war immer schlechter bei der Schreibraten


----------



## dj*viper (14. Juni 2011)

bei mir hat der treiber auch leider nur negatives bewirkt  bei as ssd 70 punkte weniger 
meine ssd: siehe signatur


----------



## Master of Time and Space (14. Juni 2011)

muss wohl an den OCZ liegen, bei meiner Crucial Real SSD 128GB ist es von ungefähr 630 auf 711 gestiegen


----------

